# Thank God and TulsaJeff



## cajunsmoker (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank's for working so hard and getting things back up in a timely manner.

I know I speak for a lot of us that it was like having the lights go out when I tried to log on and the server was gone. :>(.

Now to learn my way around this new board.


----------



## meowey (Feb 7, 2007)

Agree!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Dutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Jeff, I have to take my hat off to you!! I have been on boards that have made the switch much like you did here with SMF. The difference with this transition was the quick turnaround and painless intergration of the new board. If I was near you, I'd give you a well deserved "_pat on the back_". Kudos to the Man!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 7, 2007)

Virtual pat on the back accepted;-)

I will tell you.. up until about 9:30 this morning I was pretty frustrated. I could not get the attachments to convert over and I had tried everything. At 2:00 this morning I finally just closed the laptop, drank the last of my ice tea and went to bed.

Upon returning to it this morning it just kind of came together in all of about 10 minutes.

Sometimes it is amazing what a little sleep will do for a person.

You guys were really patient.. believe it or not I did not get a lot of "are you done yet?" emails so I was able to really focus on the work at hand.

Please continue to PM me on any bugs you see.. I have worked a few out this evening and hopefully we will squash all of them very quickly.

I am planning to add some other funtional things to the forum like chat but I have to get the basic setup running without a hitch first.

I still can't get the smilies to link up but I will.. *gotta have faith*!!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for answering my 2 big ?'s.  Chat and Smilies.

Oh and once again thanks for your hard work.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Job Jeff!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2007)

The smilies are now working and even added a few new ones that I had on my local computer.

Enjoy!!:p


----------



## ultramag (Feb 8, 2007)

Alright, nice smiley additions as well!


----------



## msmith (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to see the smileys working, but I'm not seeing any Smiley library like we had on the old site. Am I missing something??

signed:
More confused that usual 8)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2007)

Dutch,

You have to click on the "More" link at the lower left of the 15 smilies that it defaults to in order to get a popup of all smilies in the library.

Alternatively, If you use the dropdown list just click on "Show All Smilies" and it will open up a popup that lists all of them.

I think the default list is based off of the most used ones so it is somewhat fluid.. (I think)


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 8, 2007)

Dutch, if you look under the Quick Links and click on Edit Options, you can scroll through to make changes such as e-mail notifications / options, thread display options, date and time display GMT -? whatever time zone you are in (central time zone = -6) and then Misc. options where you can set your reply panel to WYSIWYG to see the smily panel to the right. Hope that's what you were after.

Keep Smokin


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the time and effort Jeff.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah.. what he said


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2007)

PigCicles and Tulsa Jeff- 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (Thanks) guys for helping this ol' dawg learn a new trick!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 8, 2007)

:p  Thanks again Jeff..:p


----------



## illini (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the *Delete Icon* for deleting your last post? I don't seem to be able to find it!

Help a dummy please
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do not see that we have this option in the posting rules. Maybe that's the way it's going to be!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it defaults to "only moderators can delete entire posts".. maybe that is something that needs to be changed. I have not thought much about it.

Let me look into that..


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 8, 2007)

I would like to put in a request for some additional emoticons.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You don't have to go all girly...*but*...a few without army helmets might be nice.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (those are army helmets...right?)  

:D


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 8, 2007)

I can see what she's saying Jeff... give her a PINK helmet with maybe a daisy on it :) ... juuuust kidding:twisted:


----------



## smokemack (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic changes Jeff! Thank you so much for your time and effort! It's beautiful!:D


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2007)

Marvin-and this goes for everybody else, if you have a post that needs to be deleted shoot me a PM where it's located and I'll delete it for you.  I've already deleted several double post's today, so it's no biggy.


----------



## dgross (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello everyone and Thank You Jeff for all of your hard work and dedication to getting this site back on line!! Hubby and I took the time off to check out our Mtn property yesterday and the pic's we got of the place in the snow were restoritives to the soul, I'm a mountain girl at heart. It's great to be back in the company of my esteemed followers of the TBS :) and look forward to reading everyones new posts with great enthusiasm. Daun


----------

